# Awesome Bomb



## chasingstanley (Jan 24, 2011)

Thanks David (dmgizzo) for these Great Cigars brother - I will definately enjoy them. :smokin:


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats... Nice hit


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Another awesome bomb by David. I was his "first" bomb and he absolutely destroyed my mailbox (along with 25 other people or so). I plan to review some of his cigars in a few weeks, very much looking forward to it. Great selection once again, Nick light em up!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Yes - very nice selection there! Enjoy and nice hit by David!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

wow !! Very Nice, Enjoy em bro.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Very Nice!!


----------



## iMarc (Feb 24, 2010)

Damn!


----------



## dr.dirty (Apr 21, 2011)

Damn!!! Nice......


----------



## dmgizzo (Dec 13, 2010)

Nick, My pleasure, hope you enjoy them as much as I do. I'll be interested to hear your thoughts on how the Fuente's measure up to some of that Island's finest !!


----------



## Cigar_Drew (Apr 5, 2011)

Sweet!!!


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow! Nice way to find out about fuente...:clap2:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice Fuente bomb!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Sweet bomb David! Enjoy the Fuentes!


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn fine Fuente Bomb you got there.....:wacko:


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice enjoy!


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

nice bomb!


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

I know you'll enjoy the Fuente bomb.... I recently had my first, and I loved it!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy Fuente bomb! Enjoy!


----------

